

Blippy – Make your own GIF keyboard - timcour
http://blippy.com

======
akitchell
Love this.

This makes it easy to send Gifs to friends via text. Essentially, instead of
texting emoticons, you can easily send over full Gifs that you find/love.
Brilliant, really.

Shared ~ a dozen gifs this morning...

------
moneyballsf
Love the integration with the keyboard!

------
newjphone
woah, love how this made sending gifs as simple as sending emoji from my
keyboard. already addicted!

------
mikeccc
fun to use with messages!

------
gathem
best app for wasting time

